
Much easier Email crypto, by fetching pubkey via HTTPS - JoshTriplett
https://wiki.gnupg.org/WKD
======
danjoc
"Technically your email client will automatically prepare for this by creating
a crypto key for you and uploading it to your provider (or second best to
public keyservers)."

This seems like a good way to flood key servers with multiple keys for the
same address, making an attempt to find the right one very difficult. Average
users are going to end up having one key per device, or more depending on how
many times they end up wiping the device and reinstalling.

